# First fancy litter:D



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Squee! Woke up to 8 little babies from a pairing from two of my fancy mice  No pics yet, but one bub is a pink eye :shock:

Buck










Doe










When is the easiest age to cull for type for the inexperienced? A week? Found a website that shows how to evaluate heads & tails, uses week olds in example.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

the parents are so beautiful, can not wait to see babies, congratulations x


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

When I culled for type, it was from day one, on through day 3 or 4 . One week would work, especially in small litters. By then, though, the timeframe in which any extra milk mom could have given (to help the keepers from a large litter reach their full potential), would have almost passed. That seems to also depend on the mom, some are more 'milky' than others. Some lines are too, but you are not able to know that yet. Also recommend a small ruler/tape measure, and/or a gram scale, to help, if you have trouble.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

I have a gram scale, but will look into a new one. Mine changes if you so much as cross your eyes at it.

The pink eye I think is the runt, lower right hand corner. Can't tell much difference so i've removed one male and one female. Going to see if the PE will catch up a little. Maybe it was a bad choice, but I feel like I need to see what color it is. Also considering fostering it out to one of my other nursing does so it doesn't take away from the others. As a whole everyone appears to be growing well, I swear they look like they've doubled over night.

I'll weigh, measure, & do a line up with them to get further opinions


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

If you are keeping on a kitten because you still need to know what it might be, then that one isn't part of your type selection, anyway. Those mysteries I would agree it's best to foster out, if you can.

A small ruler, measuring, in something like an order of importance: width of skull, body length, tail length, width or flow/shape of tail base, width between ears. After that they often need to be older than a few days to judge things like muscling, bone structure, eye size, ear size/placement/tilt, pinched muzzle, jaw, etc. Sometimes you can see those things right away too.

The gram scale is for two kittens that are otherwise the same (visually, and in measurements), except one weighs more than the other. (Often indicates better bones, muscling.) Eventually you will see this, feel it in your hand, and know right off. You might want to hang onto the ruler and scale though, because everyone ages, gets a cold, or something, making the judgement not as easy as usual.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

How long does it normally take to start seeing colored patches on pieds? I can already tell on my other litters, of the same age, who will be agouti & who will be c-dilute. Not seeing color yet with these guys.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

On a larger litter it can be longer, so 3 days, maybe, for dark colors, and 6 or so for lighter? You should be seeing any black pied, by now. Might need good lighting for lighter shades.

On a litter of 13: black pied was visible by day 2, really clear day 3. Blue, and RY pied day 4. RY (diluted) day 6. I was also bringing that number down to 8 max, as fast as I thought reasonable, so factor that in. This is an exceptionally well lactating doe, so might take longer with one who is struggling more. All of this doe's kittens she keeps plump like she's feeding a litter of four. That's not the usual way of things.

Might mean the above noted dates wouldn't be any help to you, but that's the only one where I wrote it all down. 

(PS- Just FYI mixing RY with blue is not a recommended path, I was not the one who did. I am however the one trying to separate it.)


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Ask & ye shall receive  Found spotting on three tonight


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Here's the keepers so far 










The single keeper of the three pieds, appears to be a doe.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

I could be seeing things, but I think the PE bub is developing patches :shock: One of the two BE ubs of no discernible color also appears to be developing patches! Fur is coming in now


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Buck, would he be considered a belted?










Doe










Buck, kept him to figure out the color. Think I may have a pet home lined up for him 



















Doe


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

Omgoodness sooo cute. I love the yellow/white babies!


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

They are beautiful, cant wait to see what the buck turns into


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

they are so cute


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

They're so FLUFFY!! I absolutely adore the little fuzzballs.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Thanks all 



















This shows the recessive yellow's shade the best. Haven't seen a speck of sooty yet. Looks like they are going to be very clean & a nice shade 










I LOVE that the doe inherited the same facial squiggle as her sire. I'm sure it isn't desirable, but I think it's totally cute 










And love the buck's bald face. He is a total sweetheart.










The black pied satin doe.



















Mystery buck. Not bouncing, but likes to high tail it places. I don't know why, but his pink eyes look more evil to me then my PEW do :roll:


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

They are so cute


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

I am freaking right now. The're so darn cute, especially at that age.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

They are, can't wait for mine to be born and be that big XD


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

If he has pink eyes, wouldn't he be dove? AKA- Pink-eyed black? a/a E/? p/p s/s? I'm really not with it today, so I can't recall if there is some reason he wouldn't be...


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Yep  I posted a thread in the genetics section, but hadn't updated here  They are all darlings, sweet and curious, the girls are the trouble makers.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Ok, so the original plan was to cull the funky colored (the dove one) one once I knew what it was.

As he developed, I decided to offer it up for rehoming after weaning as he was growing on me.

Well tonight I decided he has officially grown on me :roll: He is & has been the sweetest guy. Despite being runty he has caught up & is shaped as well as my keepers.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Ah, sorry, was working my way through 3 pages of unread posts, missed seeing the ID one somehow. Glad he got identified elsewhere. 
Interesting that he has caught up. All the way?


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Yep! I need to get weights & measurements, but he doesn't look or feel any different  Maybe he was simply on the small side & not actually a runt? Maybe my eyes simply deceived me?

Oh so cute! So fluffy! Likes to sit on my hand while grooming or smelling my hand all over.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Who wouldn't be able to keep this face? 




























Comparison with his brother:


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

They are adorable!!... ermmm you might want to count your mice again, you just might be one short...


----------

